# What to do, where to meet in 6th of October...



## breizhglober (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey everyone!!

I am a 20 years old french student doing an internship in UNHCR RO Cairo, which is in 6th of October. As I just came I have a flat in 6th of October for one month. I would like to meet people, get out, find activities, as I know nothing about 6th of October or Egypt. Is there any cool places to meet english speaking people? I would like to share Iftar with some people, where could I go?

Thanks you.

Alan


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

breizhglober said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I am a 20 years old french student doing an internship in UNHCR RO Cairo, which is in 6th of October. As I just came I have a flat in 6th of October for one month. I would like to meet people, get out, find activities, as I know nothing about 6th of October or Egypt. Is there any cool places to meet english speaking people? I would like to share Iftar with some people, where could I go?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum.

I am sure someone will be on here soon to answer your questions...but as you probably realise friday is the start of the weekend in Egypt so they will all be out and about doing things i would imagine.

I hope you enjoy your time in Egypt and meet up with some nice people soon.


----------



## AlienEg (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello Alan 
I am Egyptian , i live in Zayed city near hyperone . 
Where do you live in 6th october ? Cool places near you is Mall of Arabia . Lots of restaurants (including french ) . There is a giant water fountain also inside the mall , fun to look at at night . 
Dream Park is the near to you also , not sure if you will enjoy roller coaster or not , i felt wanna puke after the ride


----------

